# Buses in Guad.



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Guadalajara is big, how do U know what bus to take? Do they all have signs on windshield like P.V.? Can U travel across town without changing buses? Different colored buses for different destinations? THANKS!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

NORM123 said:


> Guadalajara is big, how do U know what bus to take? Do they all have signs on windshield like P.V.? Can U travel across town without changing buses? Different colored buses for different destinations? THANKS!


It is something of a challenge. They often have route information on the window. There is a map that you can buy that shows all the routes. And I have a book that lists them. The easiest is to ask someone which bus to take. A lot of the routes are radial, they go into and out of the center of the city. There are also some routes (380, 25) that go in loops around the center.


----------

